# The Psionicle, Part VI



## GnomeWorks (Jul 18, 2002)

Continuation of the Psionicle game.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2002)

Syld climbs to the driver's seat of the first carriage.
"I'll take this carriage, but someone of you will have to ride the second one. And I wouldn't want to risk with Desimus or the techs, so it will have to be one of the psionics."
Syld takes a look around to see how he's supposed to stay on the seat when the carriages take off.
"And make sure everybody is in one a carriage, we don't want to leave anybody here, do we?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Animus is asleep in carriage one. If it's at all notable, he just entered REM. Someone else is going to have to switch carriages.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2002)

"I'd offer to drive, but I could do with resting for a little.  The fight with that illithid thing really took it out of me."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 19, 2002)

*Osius*

"Maybe we should figure out how to stop it? If Jansson can't drive for an extended period because of his injuries, perhaps he can drive long enough until he can determine how to stop the carriages."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2002)

Syld nods in agreement.
"I could borrow my _dorje or lesser body adjustment_ for any of you so you can recover."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2002)

Jansson checks on Liat'ned to see if the paladin is recovering.  If he seems alright he returns to his seat.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Syld nods in agreement.
> "I could borrow my dorje or lesser body adjustment for any of you so you can recover." *




"Thanks for the offer, but I should be alright with some rest.  The council said the journey would take two weeks, so I should have plenty of time to rest."  Jansson gets out of the first carriage, walks back to the second carriage and gets into the driver's seat.  "Well, shall we try these contraptions then?"

He waits until everyone is aboard one or the other of the carriages then tries the command thought "Shirai".


----------



## Zhure (Jul 20, 2002)

*Osius*

"I, the same. Rest should fix me up fine."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2002)

"Suit yourselfves."

Syld waits that everybody boards either of the carriages and then nods to Jansson to show he's ready.

Syld then tries to project the command thought into the carriage.
_Shirai_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 20, 2002)

Niko continues drawing, his eyes wide and full of fascination as the carriage is lifting off the ground...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2002)

As the halfling and the goblin think the command thoughts, the carriages slowly rise off of the ground, and begin heading in the same direction that they were before.

Syld and Jansson soon find that by shifting their own bodies, they can change the direction the carriages go.  Apparently, though, the carriages were somehow psionically instructed as to where to go, and thus correct themselves when you get them off course.

---

Two weeks come and go.  You don't run into anyone or anything on your long trek across the continent.  Those who suffered damage recover fully.

Niko finishes writing down _Blade Swarm_ into his notes a few days into the trip.  At this point, the schematics are a tattered mess - there is no saving it.

-----

The landscape has been changing slightly the last couple of days, but today, it is most definitely different.  The clime here is much warmer than that of the north, and it is almost tropical.  As you look around, you notice tropical plantlife, and can hear the sounds of far-off creatures that you couldn't even begin to guess as to what they are.

At this point, the trees are far too thick for the carriages to pass through.  This seems to be your destination, however - there is a path through the trees, and although it isn't large enough for the carriages, it is the only obvious easy path through the plantlife.  If you take any other path, it appears that you will end up chopping your way through the undergrowth every step of the way.

There are no people around.  As far as you can tell, this place is devoid of humanoid life.

-----

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


What did you do with the corpse of the illithidkin, by the way?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 21, 2002)

[[ Nathan ate it, to gain it's power... no, wait, wrong game...  ]]

Nathan had slowly been studying the _Gem of Telepathy_ whike the group was in town, and had nearly mastered it by the time they left in the carriages.  When the illithidkin revealed itself and attacked, Nathan froze up, not only because it's Mind Blast drained his essence [[reducing his Charisma from a 16 to an 8]], but also because of the memories that flooded through his mind of Illithid slavers taking his parents when he was a child, and the foul places he had to hide to escape the captors.

[[ During the two-week journey, if anyone asks about his history, or brings up Illithids (there _is_ an illithidkin corpse right here), he'll readily proclaim his hatred of the Flayers. ]]

[[ sorry I've been gone so long, all, but I've been having LOTS of irl troubles lately.  Things are MUCH better now, though, and I should be able to post on a much more frequent basis. ]]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2002)

"Ladies and gentlemen, we have now arrived to our destination. Please leave the carriages and remember to take your luggage, we do not take any responsibility to forgotten things."
Syld smiles broadly as he climbs off the drivers seat. He then retrieves the crystal left by the illithidkin and once again looks at it.
"Unless somebody has better things to do, I think we should camp here for a while so I can determine what this is."

OoC: Heh, we propably dumbed the corpse to the ground. 
And we propably either buried the second driver or took him with us.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2002)

Jansson climbs out of the carriage and stretches, glad to be on the ground again.  He recovers his equipment, and carefully takes the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from the carriage, placing it on the ground.

"We can camp if you wish to Syld, but I'd rather get started.  We don't know how far we still have to go, so we might as well make use of the remaining time we have to travel today."  He pauses as his gaze travels over the Staff.  "What are we going to do with that thing?  I've taken a great dislike to it of late."


I agree with Dalamar, we probably just dumped the illithidkin's body.  Jansson would have insisted on burying the driver, however.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 21, 2002)

"Syld, may I see that crystal?  Telepathy is my forte, and I my be able to help you out in determining what it is..."

[[ Knowledge (Psionics) +6 and Psicraft +6 ]]

[[ Nathan would have agreed on burying the driver, but would want to incinerate the Illithidkin corpse after he studied it for a bit. ]]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2002)

"Oh, be my guest."
Syld hands the crystal to Nathan.

"Using the time left isn't a bad idea, but the Council  warned that the yuan-ti might try something and even little help from something like that" Syld points at the crystal that is now in Nathan's hand, "can be a lifesaver. If it has any kind of real power, that is."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 21, 2002)

"Agreed."

Nathan studies the crystal a moment, then looks up at Syld.

"By the by, did the Council mention anything about the abilities of the Yuan-ti?  I know they're psionic, but did the Council say what discipline they seemed to favor, if any?"


----------



## dkoz (Jul 22, 2002)

_Desimus jumps from the carriage, happy to be on the ground and free to move again.  He instantly sets Rostrum loose to stretch his wings and scout the area from the air, although Desmius doesn't believe his familiar will be able to see anything in the forest from above._

"I think that the staff should be kept under close guard by one of you."
_He indicates the psonically inclined with a gesture._
"Since, it would disagree terribly with the other's and my temperaments.  Is there a way for any of you to mask the aura of the staff?  I know of an arcane spell that will hide the magical nature of an item and I wonder if there might be a psonic equivalent."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2002)

"I am... cold. Illithid? I can't remember what we fought. All I know is that I am glad to be fully recovered."

"Well, if none of you can mask this item, you may want to intrust it to me. I'm quite nimble. I also don't make my presense known, and I don't speak. Of course I could always freak out, but I think I will be fine for a few more days as long as nothing traumatic happens."

If we are in town, I'm going to pick up some frickin' arrows and a nice set of throwing knives.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Using the time left isn't a bad idea, but the Council  warned that the yuan-ti might try something and even little help from something like that" Syld points at the crystal that is now in Nathan's hand, "can be a lifesaver. If it has any kind of real power, that is." *




"That seems a sound plan.  This looks like a reasonable place to camp.  I can't mask the item, and I don't know of any way to cover it's nature, but I'm not that knowledgeable about such things.  If we could coat it in lead, that would block some powers that detect psionics I think."


I don't think we're close to a town, but Jansson gave Animus ten of his arrows, so you've got some ammo.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2002)

"Thank you... too bad you can't here me thank you..."

Animus will take the ten arrows and check to make sure his bow is still in good condition. He will give Jansson two gold coins to make up for Animus forgetfullness to pick up some arrows of his own.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius looks happy to be out of the confines of the carriages.

"I wonder who will wind up with these carriages? They seem to valuable to just leave here."

 Welcome back, Hand.

I assume the illithidkin was destroyed, probably by fire, and the 2nd driver was buried.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2002)

"Thanks Animus."  Jansson says as he takes the coins.  "The carriages will probably take care of themselves, but they do seem a bit vulnerable.  I don't know if we can do anything about it."  Jansson thinks for a moment, a puzzled look on his face.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 22, 2002)

"Perhaps the constructs manifested by the carriages defend the carriages, and _only_ the carriages...?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2002)

"Hm?"  Niko says as he makes his way out of the carriage, "Well, I suppose the only logical way to find out is by trying, and I don't think any of us wants to do that."  

The gnome adjusts his glasses, "Although, perhaps there is some sort of place where we can hide it, yes?"  He begins to peer around, taking a good look at the landscape, besides the trees.

"Oh, also, my golem might need help unloading, Oi!  Come down from there."  Niko says as he commands the golem to come down, if it is still having trouble due to the psionic aura of the caravan, he may require the other's assistance.


*Devices Mantained:*
0-Spectacles, Watch, Armorall (on myself), Tindertwig, Sensor 
1-Exoskeleton (On Golem), Scope, Reloader (on my pistol), Tonic
2-Golem II (Hardness, Additional Attack), Cloak Generator

(Note on devices:  Perhaps make coffee help against exhaustion penalties?  -idea from Dalamar I think)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2002)

Nathan - you take a look at the crystal.  At first glance you know it is meant to enhance psionic capabilities.  Beyond that, though, you can't figure out anything.

---

As Nathan examines the crystal, Tori'shel hops lightly out of the second carriage, carrying a small pack slung over one shoulder.

"Well?" She asks no-one in particular, examining the surroundings. "Where to from here?"

She takes a look at a peculiar object on her wrist, and taps it once or twice - as she does, you catch a glimpse of gray and purple sparks.  She then makes a face of annoyance, walks around 20 feet away from the carriages, and looks at it again.

"Whatever it is we're doing, we should do it quick.  From the time and the looks of the sun, it'll be dark soon... and personally, I wouldn't want to be out and about in the dark in this place."

She nods to the path.

"That might be it... then again, I'm not from around here, and I'm not even really sure of where we are going.  But if we're going through the trees, that looks like the only way through."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *(Note on devices:  Perhaps make coffee help against exhaustion penalties?  -idea from Dalamar I think) *




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



An interesting idea... hmm...

_Errata on the_ Coffee _device_:
In addition to the listed effects, _Coffee_ can temporarily remove exhaustion and fatigue - at a price.  For four hours after taking a dose of coffee, the drinker is immune to the effects of exhaustion and fatigue, and cannot become exhausted or fatigued.  If the character was exhausted or fatigued at the time of drinking or would have become exhausted or fatigued after drinking the coffee but was not because of the coffee, then the character is exhausted or fatigued after the effects of the coffee wear off, and the character requires double the amount of rest time required to remove the effects.

A little confusing, because of the wording, but - it is basically saying that if you become tired while you are under the effects of the coffee, then you are tired after its effects wear off, and it takes twice as long to get rid of the exhaustion or fatigue.

How does that sound?







---

Niko - the golem creaks, and there is a small shower of purple and gray sparks, but the mechanical construct manages to lower itself off of the carriage.  It stands immediately behind the second carriage, waiting for further commands.

It doesn't appear that there is any real place you can hide it easily.  The trees are all rather thin, only being - at most - two feet across, and the undergrowth is around 4' high in most places, the exception being the path.  Also, the trees are growing very close together, so there is more than likely no chance of pushing the carriages beneath the trees.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 23, 2002)

"If it pleases you all, I will begin to investigate the area and attempt to discern the location of any threats we could encounter."

Ok, just in case I am going to go scouting out the general area, I have written up the strategy that I would use.

Scouting Stats
Move Silently +3, Hide +0, Dex 14
Wis 12, Int 10, for purposes of Listen/Search/Spot

Method: I will scout in a circling pattern until the sun is half-way between where it is now, and completely set.

*In the case that I make a successful spot and hide:*
I will Manifest Compression for 30% of my weight and 60% of my mass to provide myself with a +3 to Move Silently and +3 Hide (and the -3 to strength) for a 15 minute duration -spending 5 of my Power Points.
Defense Mode = Mental Barrier Initially, then switching to Thought Shield

I continue to Manifest Compression for up to 15 minutes while trying to return to my friends unnoticed. 

*In the case that I make a successful spot and fail to hide:*
I drop Compression so that I can save those power points, and I instead will run off-course away from the parties location till I am exausted, then I will attempt to gather my bearings and find my way back to the path. If I do have to run, I would like some coffee if I make it back.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2002)

"I'm for heading onwards straight away, but Syld and Nathan would like to camp here for the night.  What do you want to do?"  Jansson asks Tori'shel.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 23, 2002)

*Osius*

"Since we can't do much about the carriages, there's no sense in worrying about it. 

"I agree that since it's almost dark, we should probably camp nearby. I'd rather tackle the jungle with a full day of daylight ahead of us."


----------



## dkoz (Jul 23, 2002)

"My feelings are to camp and wait for morning. May I suggest we camp a few hundred feet into the woods? It might provide us with a little cover from prying eyes, of course it would keep our eyes from prying also, but I believe that is an acceptable chance."

[OOC What can Rostrum see of the surround country side? How far does the forest extend away from us?[/OOC]


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 23, 2002)

Nathan rolls out his bedrool, under a tree, and prepares to sleep.

[[ hope nothing hapens anytime soon, 'cuz I've got a convention I'm going to this weekend and won't be able to post at all. ]]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 23, 2002)

Syld graps the crystal back from Nathan and then heads to look for a shofter looking spot on the ground to get comfortable and start meditating.
"Since we're come to the conclusion we'll be staying here, I'll then _Identify_ this thing before I go to sleep".


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 24, 2002)

Tori'shel shrugs at the halfling.

"Whatever.  I'm not in charge here, and I won't pretend to be.  I'll go along with whatever the group decides."

Seeing that the others are staying and resting in the area around the carriages, she returns to the second carriage.

"If we are not going to move away from these, I think that I'll sleep in here tonight." She says, closing the sidedoor behind her.

---

Desimus - As you correctly surmised, Rostrum is unable to see anything through the canopy the trees create.  And as far as the forest goes - it is huge.  Rostrum was unable to find any edge of it other than the one you are currently on.

---

Animus - you travel about, searching for anything that would be hazardous.  You don't see or encounter anything, and you believe that nothing out there, if anything, saw you.  You make it back to the rest of the group when the sun is almost ready to set.

---

The sun begins to set.  The sky slowly turns from a light blue to a red, which begins to rapidly fade into black.

Once dark falls, the sky becomes full of stars.  Both of the moons are visible - the smaller of the two, Millicent, is at three-quarters, and the larger one, Merle, is full.

-----

Other than Animus, I'm assuming that you are all sleeping (other than Syld, who will be identifying the crystal for the next eight hours)?  If you are not, or you are going to but are going to do something prior to resting, then post your actions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 24, 2002)

Animus will be staying up part of the night with Slyd. While Slyd attempts to identify his rock o' goodness, Animus will find an elevated position (the crotch of a tree would suffice) to sit in while he writes in his journal. He's going to need all of 5-6 hours to try and write down his entire memory. This isn't the first time that he has tried to write it all down...

However, the last time he wrote everything down he forgot to take it with him when he woke up in the morning. Just a little history reference.

Animus will actually go to sleep now (dusk) and have Slyd or anyone else wake him up in about two hours. He will stay up for about six hours and then go to sleep for another two if nobody minds keeping camp for ten hours total.

Four hours of "no-sleep" means he will be fatigued for the last 8 hours of the next day in my homebrew... I don't know how you interpret fatigue, but that's how we deal with it.

Oh, casual listen/spot taking 10 during the night.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 24, 2002)

zzzz.... zzzzz..... precious.... my only... preccciousssssszzzzzz.... zzz... zzzZZZzzzz.... preciooussszzz.... zzz...


----------



## dkoz (Jul 24, 2002)

"Good night my friends."

_Not wanting to sleep under the stars, Desimus will find whatever comfort he can in one of the carriages and will retire for the night. Rostrum is in the carriage with him._

[edit]VB edit.[/edit]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 24, 2002)

When everybody has gone to sleep, Syld starts muttering to himself.
"Those lazy... people. Bah, can't even make a decent insult because my back hurts so much from sitting on that driver seat the whole journey. No wonder the illithidkin made its attack at so early point of the travel."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 24, 2002)

Jansson mutters something about keeping watch, but settles down none the less.

"Animus, wake me when you need sleep.  It'd be best if we kept guard."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2002)

*Osius*

... falls asleep immediately.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 27, 2002)

As the dark deepends, Syld remains awake, focusing on the crystal and attempting to discern its purpose.

Meanwhile, around two hours after dusk, Syld wakes Animus up.  Animus then proceeds to climb into a nearby tree, and starts writing in a journal.

---

Four more hours pass uneventfully.  The smaller moon has set - only Merle remains, but appears as though it is about to set.  All is quiet throughout the camp, and neither of those who are awake see or hear anything out of the ordinary.

Then, suddenly, those who are awake become aware of... creatures, among the camp.  With the dim light of the single moon that has not yet set, you can see that some of these creatures resemble snakes.

Only a few moments after you notice these creatures, both Syld and Animus find that there is the business end of a longspear at each of their throats.  Scaly hands hold the haft of the weapon, though you can see nothing more than that of those who wield them.  Both of you can see that the others in the camp are being roughly awakened and having similar weaponry being forced in their faces.

"Why are yousss here?" A hissing voice asks both Syld and Animus.

---

Clarification - both Syld and Animus are being asked the question, but by different creatures.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

Yuan-ti... maybe...

Animus can't speak, what a pain 

Animus manifests Control Shadow (as a talent)

Animus keeps still, but has his own shadow bows down in a greeting manner. Animus scarf covers his mouth at this time, so they can't see that he has no tongue.

If pushed around, that's fine. If Animus gets stabbed, tumble skin on and backflip away from the creatures.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2002)

Jansson stays still as a spear is waved around in front of him.  He keeps a close eye on the creatures threatening him and his companions, preparing himself for action if needed.

_Are these the Yuan-ti?  They don't seem very friendly._ Jansson thinks to himself.

Ready an action to tumble back away from my potential attacker if anyone gets attacked. 

Are Jansson's weapons anywhere near him, or have the Yuan-ti moved them out of his reach?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 27, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius tries to appear as harmless as possible. He certainly isn't wearing any armor. 

_If any of my friends start a fight... I hope I can help._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 27, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Are Jansson's weapons anywhere near him, or have the Yuan-ti moved them out of his reach? *




Everything is as it was when you went to sleep.  However, it is safe to assume that if you reach for your weapons, then you will be attacked with the halfspear hovering a few inches in front of your face.

---



> *If pushed around, that's fine. If Animus gets stabbed, tumble skin on and backflip away from the creatures.*




Animus, I don't think that you can do that.  Here is part of an earlier post by you...



> *Animus will find an elevated position (the crotch of a tree would suffice) to sit in while he writes in his journal.*




You are still in the tree, and were in the middle of writing when you noticed the creatures.  You aren't going to be able to 'backflip away' from the creatures.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2002)

Syld tries to look as unimpressed and unfrightened as he can muster, and then responds with a steady voice.
"We are here on the part of the Great Council. We were sent to start negotiations with the yuan-ti."
Syld looks quickly to everyone.
"My name is Syld, I am a shaper and the leader of this group. We have no intention to attack you or anyone else here, so you may put down your spears. We will not attack."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 28, 2002)

Jansson stays very still, not wishing to provoke an attack from the snake-creatures.


----------



## dkoz (Jul 28, 2002)

_Desimus says nothing and defers to Syld's judgement.  He makes no threatening moves whatsoever._


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2002)

Suddenly a thought crosses Syld's mind.
"You might want to tell your friend to stop pestering Animus, my friend up there in the tree, because he has no tongue.
Just thought that I should point that out."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"We are here on the part of the Great Council. We were sent to start negotiations with the yuan-ti."*




There is a slight pause, then a single voice speaks, from amidst the camp - a voice that is almost feminine: "Do you have proof of thisss?"



> *"My name is Syld, I am a shaper and the leader of this group. We have no intention to attack you or anyone else here, so you may put down your spears. We will not attack."*




The same voice speaks again: "I ssshall be the judge of that..."



> *"You might want to tell your friend to stop pestering Animus, my friend up there in the tree, because he has no tongue.  Just thought that I should point that out."*




The voice says nothing, although you can see a very slight movement in the tree near Animus - the halfspear has moved roughly a foot away from him, although it still hovers nearby, pointed at his throat.

"If that fool triesss anything..." The feminine voice says slowly. "You will all die... taking advantage of our, generosssity, isss not a good idea..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2002)

"M'lady, I'll gladly hand you the proof if you promise me I won't be pierced when I reach for it from my pouch."
If he gets a positive answer, Syld puts his hand to his belt pouch to retrieve the treaty that was handed to him by the Council. He will then present it to anybody who wishes to take it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"M'lady, I'll gladly hand you the proof if you promise me I won't be pierced when I reach for it from my pouch."*




A long pause. "Prossseed."



> *Syld puts his hand to his belt pouch to retrieve the treaty that was handed to him by the Council. He will then present it to anybody who wishes to take it. *




A scaled hand roughly takes it from your hand.  You can hear rustling, and a few moments pass.

"Thisss... isss proof enough..." The feminine voice speaks.  The halfspears from around the faces of the group disappear and retract into the darkness.

"We ssshall lead you into our camp... further into the jungle... when the sssun isss risssen... I ssshall return, to take you there..."

You can hear the sounds of movement, and although you can see next to nothing, you can tell that there are no longer any yuan-ti within the camp.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 29, 2002)

*Osius*

"Well, I guess falling back asleep won't be easy."

Osius grumbles for a few minutes then tries to go back to sleep.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 29, 2002)

Animus gets back into his notes...

About ten minutes later he starts to get aggrivated that his thoughts were interrupted.

"Goodnight guys, I'm going to take a nap."

Sleep.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 29, 2002)

"Good work Slyd.  That was a bit of a tricky situation.  So, I suppose those were the Yuan-ti?"

Jansson, now wide awake, stands guard for the next two hours.  If that time is uneventful, he awakens Liat'ned at the end of it and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2002)

After the yuan-ti are gone, Syld eases the muscles he hadn't noticed he had tensed.
"I do think those were the yuan-ti. Too bad I had to make all the decisions on the spot without having a chance to discuss them with you. But I feel I did the right decisions. Except that I'm not so sure if I am capable of making a good impression to them."
Syld shrugs at his own words and then returns to his identification job. He'll carry on from where he left off unless the yuan-ti distracted him too much. In that case, he'll start it all over again.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 29, 2002)

Niko rubs his eyes, putting on his glasses as he fights his drowsiness, "Hrm?  I was having a nice dream when those scaley people interrupted..."  He then frowns, "I think i'll get some more sleep."

Niko stretches out his arms, yawning, then falls back down to sleep.


----------



## dkoz (Jul 30, 2002)

"Well, weren't they friendly."
_Desimus heads back to sleep after his sarcastic remark._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 30, 2002)

Nathan yawns and stretches awake.

"So, did I miss anything?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 31, 2002)

*Osius*

Turning to Nathan, Osius says, "I envy your ability to sleep through anything, my friend."

Osius turns over a few more times in his blanket, hoping to fall asleep.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 31, 2002)

Jansson smiles at Nathan's remark, yawns, and does his best to stay awake for the next couple of hours.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 1, 2002)

Nathan blinks a few times, then takes up a guard position alongside Jarval.

"Alright, what'd I miss _this_ time?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 1, 2002)

Jansson is obviously glad to have company while he stands guard.  "Just a dozen or so snake-people with spears.  The Yuan-ti didn't seem too pleased to see us, but Syld persuaded them that we're sent by the Great Council."  He says in reply to Nathan's question.

Jansson yawns loudly and stretches, then resumes his guard.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 3, 2002)

Two more hours pass, slowly.  The remaining moon sets, and the camp gradually lightens with the coming of the sun.

---

Tori'shel leaves the carriage she was sleeping in, yawning.  She takes out a small, metal construct, similar to the one that Niko ordered to come out of the carriage earlier, and tinkers with it.

---

The moment you can see the sun, those who are awake can hear rustling in the trees down the path.  A female human comes out of the trees - although you can tell that she is not entirely human.  Something isn't quite right about her*...

*See the picture of the human-looking yuan-ti in the _Monster Manual_.  That's pretty much what you are looking at.

"I am the one you ssspoke with lassst night." She says simply. "I will lead you to where my people ressst.  We will dissscusss thisss-" She holds up the treaty, "-onssse we are there.  I give you five of your minutesss to ready yourssselvesss and follow me."

She then stands there, a look of impatience barely perceptible on her face, waiting for you to follow her.


----------



## dkoz (Aug 3, 2002)

_Desimus readies himself as quickly as he can.  He throws his bell roll and other items into his satchel quickly. He calls his hawk to him, slings his crossbow and then waits to leave._


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

Animus will follow... nothing much else to say...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2002)

Jansson quickly stuffs all of his gear into his backpack and shoulders it.  He looks expectantly at the Yuani-ti woman.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 3, 2002)

Niko also packs his stuff, although messily and motions to his construct so that it follows him, and moves along with the rest of the group.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 3, 2002)

The yuan-ti looks at Jansson, returning his gaze. "In good time, sssmall one."

---

Once the group is assembled and appears ready, the yuan-ti addresses everyone.

"Do not lag behind.  If you become lossst, I will not ssstop to allow the othersss to sssearch for you.  Do not be dessseived by the path - it ssstretchesss for only a ssshort dissstanssse into the treesss, and then disssappearsss.  You mussst follow me, or become lossst."

With that, she turns and walks along the path, not looking back.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

If it's difficult enough that we need spot or track or wilderness lore or something similar... well anyway, I'll keep up.

If the yuan-ti are way faster than me... I'll manifest burst sparingly while running to keep up.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2002)

Jansson jogs along after the 'Ti, trying to keep up with the tall snake-woman.  He does his best to make mental notes about the route they take, but the jungle does little to help these efforts.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

> He does his best to make metal notes about the route they take...




Is that like iron ration?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 3, 2002)

*OoC:* Lucky me to have Speed of Thought, no need to keep hustling to stay with the humans et all.

*IC:* Seeing that he didn't get anything done _and_ missed his sleep, Syld hopes that they have a chance to rest when they're in the yuan-ti camp.

"We are honored to have you escorting us to your leader. May I inguire your name? I personally favor knowing the names of my associates."
Syld tries to speak in a diplomatic tone.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 3, 2002)

Nathan silently follows along, considering whther or not to probe into the Yuan-ti's mind, then realizes he's not _that_ powerful... yet...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 3, 2002)

The yuan-ti is not moving much faster than you, and you can easily keep up with her.  After around ten minutes of travelling, the path becomes strewn with overgrowth, slightly restricting your mobility.

"I am called Jhesssail, high priessstesss of the snake goddesss Imzil." 

Unusually, her voice is clear when she speaks the last word.

"And may I have the... honor, of knowing your name?" She asks Syld after a slight pause, her unusual way of speech returning.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

"Heh... names are so incredibly useless. If you try to remember people by thier names, then your much more likely to confuse them for one another..."

"Names are so useless I'm not even sure if mine is right. Not that it matters, tis more important that I serve my purpose..."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2002)

_Imzil, Imzil..._  Jansson runs the name around his head a couple of times, seeing what (if anything) he knows of this deity.




			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Is that like iron ration?  *




LOL  Oops, I'll go fix that


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 3, 2002)

Syld bows his head slightly at Jhessail.
"It is a great honor to have such a high ranking individual with us. And to my name, I thought I introduced myself back in the camp when you came to check on us. But if I didn't, I'll apologize for not remembering my manners and do it now.
I am Syld, a shaper and leader of this group."

Syld thinks for a moment and then speaks again.
"I hope I don't sound completely stupid, but I don't recall hearing of Imzil before. Would it bother you to tell me about her?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2002)

*Imzil?*

None of you recognize the name of the deity she named.  It sounds completely alien to all of you.

---

"You are correct, Sssyld the Ssshaper." Jhessail says. "You did indeed introdussse yourssself.  You have passsed the firssst tessst.  I wanted to sssee if you had sssimply created a name on the ssspot to dessseive me, or if you were telling the truth."

She nods sagely as you walk along.

"No, you nor no other among you have heard the name of Imzil before." Again, the strange name is pronounced clearly. "Only the yuan-ti, who are her children, and the Forsssaken, know of her.  Our kind isss found only here, in thisss plassse-" She raises her hands to indicate the trees and jungle around you. "-and the Forsssaken, the Sssalpherians, are far to the eassst, beyond our reach.  They, unlike usss, have come to forget Imzil, and few truly worssship her..."

You can hear anger rising in her voice.

"Only we accepted her gift!  The Forsssaken are forsssaken in more waysss than one... we took what ssshe offered, accepted her giftsss... undertook her ritesss to take on her image!  We did asss ssshe asssked, and in return, ssshe helped usss sssurvive... brought usss to thisss plassse, away from the traitorsss that would kill usss for taking on the likenesss of the sssnake goddesss..."

Jhessail shakes her head. "I apologissse.  I have made a long ssstory out of a ssshort one.  You needed to hear little of that..."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 4, 2002)

_So, division among the ranks, eh? Intersting...._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 4, 2002)

"I am glad we have passed a test. Although it shows that you don't trust us even as we have, basically, given our lives to your hands. You could easily just leave us here and we wouldn't propably find our way from here."

"Oh, no need to apology. I actually find your story quite interesting."
Syld goes over the story again in his head.
"You said you took the image of Imzil. I'm curious, how did the yuan-ti look before this rite that symbolizes your belief in Imzil? And on the same time, does she have other names? Most of the other deities I know of have atleast one other title they are called. From what you've told me, she could be called the Lady of Snakes."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2002)

*Stranger from a Strange Land*

Jhesssail is silent for a minute or so after Syld asks his question.  She then begins to speak - though her tone is less like a hostile enemy, and more like that of a storyteller.

"Indeed, I could have left you.  I ssstill could.  However, that would not ssserve my purpossse, or the purpossse of my people.  We have little trussst for thossse not of the faith.  I do not mean to be offensssive.  Over the sssenturiesss, we have grown to dissstrussst thossse not of our kind.

"Our people, the yuan-ti, were onssse sssimilar to the human.  We were of the Dokorr [doe-core] - the rassse that, agesss ago, intertwined with the Isssci [is-key] and produsssed the human rassse.

"The Sssalpheriansss had forsssaken the waysss of the Dokorr, and were banissshed from the Dokorr landsss.  They were onssse a great tribe, but were then redusssed to nomadsss.  We, the tribe of Yuan-Ti, were a lessser tribe, an off-ssshoot of the Sssalpherians.  Becaussse we were related by blood, we, too, were given their sssentence.

"We travelled by way of ship, far away from our ansssessstral home.  Eassst - alwaysss eassst.  After monthsss of travel, we found what we were looking for - a plassse that wasss hot and sssimilar to our homeland.  The desssert that we found wasss sssuitable.

"A sssingle ssshaman from the Dokorr had travelled with usss, and he sssaw the desssert - and called it the 'Desssert of the Forsssaken', for that isss what the Dokorr had named the Sssalpheriansss.  He named the plassse where we landed 'Moland', which in your tongue meansss 'point of landing', and the whole of the plassse, from the watersss of the eassst to the mountainsss of the wessst, was named 'Molandum', 'home of point of landing'.  The Sssalpheriansss named it Sssalpher, in their name.

"Although the Sssalpheriansss had mossstly given up the worssship of the godsss, we of the Yuan-Ti knew that they ssstill held power.  Although the desssert wasss sssimilar to our homeland, it wasss different - few plasssesss of ressst, and little water.  We knew that only the godsss could help usss sssurvive.  Imzil came to me in a dream, and offered her asssissstance, if we came to trussst in her and only her.  I told the othersss of my tribe what I had ssseen, and they agreed that it wasss the only way.

"We performed the ritesss, and became what we are now - Imzil's image.  The Sssalpherians feared usss, for we were proof that the godsss yet held power, and they banissshed usss from Molandum.

"We wandered the world for an entire year, while Imzil told usss of the location of a new home.  A plassse that we had misssed when we passsed through on our way from our homeland.  A newly-risssen plassse.  Untainted.

"The plassse of which ssshe told usss, isss thisss one.  Thisss jungle.  For over a hundred of your yearsss, we have lived here, undisssturbed.  But, a few yearsss ago, ssstrange creaturesss began coming from under the earth.  A few humansss came from the north, and before they ventured further sssouth told usss of what they were looking for.

"Ssstrange, foreign wordsss were what they ssspoke to us.  'Illithid', 'alhoon', 'illithilich'... namesss of thingsss that we did not underssstand.  We asssked for an explanation, and we ressseived one.  We know thossse namesss now.  We know what they are, and what they plan to do.  That isss why we desssire a peassse with your kind, with thossse to the north - to help usss root out thessse abominationsss.  To cleanssse our new home from the evil that dwellsss here.

"Asss to your other quessstionsss... Imzil isss known to outsssidersss as the sssnake goddesss, although only a rare few know of her.  Beyond that, ssshe hasss revealed none of her other namesss to usss."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 4, 2002)

Jansson listens to Jhesssail's tale with great interest, obviously enthralled.

"We too have had problems with the Illithid.  They have become much more active of late.

"If you don't mind me asking, which of the powers do you use?  Are mages, psions or technologist found amongst you?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2002)

Jhessail nods at Jansson.

"Yesss, the illithid have become much more active.  Thisss treaty... ssspeaksss of how the illithid are sssearching for sssomething... you call it the Psssionicle?

"Conssserning the Forces... like our Sssalpherian relativesss, we focusss on the powersss of the godsss more than on our own, the powersss of mortalsss... however, Imzil often giftsss usss with the ability of psssionicsss, and it isss often a byproduct of taking on her image.  Many psssionsss are to be found amongssst usss, and the powersss of the mind come to usss naturally.  Even I, with no training in the waysss of psionicsss, can naturally produssse psssionic powersss."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

"What is with these snakes..."

"I don't like this... so many of them. This is a waste of my time... I wish there was something useful to me here, but obviously not so."

"Why didn't I stay back in that large city... whatever it's name was, and try and find my sister... Damn Illthids. Damn Snakes."

Animus just looks frustrated to hell, and has his scarf over his mouth. Kicking the dirt a little when he stands still, and crossing his arms over his chest.

"Wait... maybe I can do something... yes... I'll just have to wait till the right moment..."









*OOC:*


 Just having some rather... vulger thoughts... maybe to test if there are any telepaths in thier group incidently. If so, and they announce it themselves, Animus will join in the conversation as well. Interesting back-story. Your campaign setting has plenty of life in it."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 4, 2002)

Syld listens to the story in earnest.
"What a fascinating story!"
A look of confusion crosses his face.
"You said that you have lived here for over hundred years, and that it was you who received Imzil's message. Are the yuan-ti truely so longlived, or is it a privilege of being the high priestess?"

After Jhessail has answered, Syld continues to speak.
"And the illithid... one of their creation, an illithidkin, attacked us on our way here. We were able to beat it, but we lost the drivers to our carriages. Me and Jansson here" Syld points at the halfling, "had to take the driver's seat even as we had never used such things before."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 4, 2002)

Nodding at Syld's comments, Jansson speaks.

"Truly, your goddess blesses your people!  Innate psionic power is quite a marvel.

"As Syld says, we were attacked on our way here, by some foul creation of the Illithids.  I would guess that they were trying to prevent the treaty from arriving.

"In answer to your question, the Psionicle is an artifact of great power, which is said to rule over all of the psionic arts.  The Illithid seek for this ruling power, which would have dread effects for all of this world."  He pauses, recalling something the Council told him.  "But I have heard rumours that your people possess an artifact of your own.  Is this true?"


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 5, 2002)

"Damned mind flayers... curse them all!!!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 5, 2002)

> *"You said that you have lived here for over hundred years, and that it was you who received Imzil's message. Are the yuan-ti truely so longlived, or is it a privilege of being the high priestess?"*




The yuan-ti laughs - a frightening combination of a hiss and human laughter.

"Both.  Imzil gifted usss with longevity - it isss a part of being coldblooded.  Ssshe alssso gifted me with a longer lifessspan when I ressseived my visssion.  I have been alive for... roughly 200 years."



> *"And the illithid... one of their creation, an illithidkin, attacked us on our way here. We were able to beat it, but we lost the drivers to our carriages. Me and Jansson here had to take the driver's seat even as we had never used such things before." *






> *"As Syld says, we were attacked on our way here, by some foul creation of the Illithids. I would guess that they were trying to prevent the treaty from arriving."*




Jhessail is quiet for a moment, evidently thinking.

"Then we mussst move quickly.  We cannot afford to have the illithid interfere."



> *"In answer to your question, the Psionicle is an artifact of great power, which is said to rule over all of the psionic arts. The Illithid seek for this ruling power, which would have dread effects for all of this world.  But I have heard rumours that your people possess an artifact of your own. Is this true?"*




"The Psssionicle..." The yuan-ti trails off, whatever she is saying becomes indecipherable.

"Yesss, we indeed hold an artifact - the Eye of Imzil.  It wasss passsed on to me by the previousss high priessstesss.  An emerald, of the raressst beauty - it hasss but a sssingle flaw.  Thossse who hold it gain minor acssesss to the powers of the ssseer."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

> "Yesss, we indeed hold an artifact - the Eye of Imzil. It wasss passsed on to me by the previousss high priessstesss. An emerald, of the raressst beauty - it hasss but a sssingle flaw. Thossse who hold it gain minor acssesss to the powers of the ssseer."




Animus perks up...  "The power of a seer? My sister... Maybe this item can help me find her!"

Animus taps Nathan on the back of the shoulder, hoping to get him to open up communication with Animus.

"Nathan... listen to me, and listen carefully. I want to see this gem. It could be what I'm looking for. A gem that might help me to locate my sister. It could be incredibly helpful to my cause. All I need to do is unlock it's power. I can't communicate with this woman, but can you speak for me?"

"Ask her if we can see the gem. Don't seem at all forceful, for I fear she would interpret it as being our goal to simply acquire the thing. Just ask casually, for me... please? It could be of incredible use to me. My memory is bad... and I do not ever think that will heal, but maybe I can have a chance to find the one thing I can remember from my past..."

Animus eyes are white, no color in them as he stares into Nathan's mind.  "Please?" 









*OOC:*


 Heh... so attention grubby may I seem, but alas, I'm simply at these boards far to often.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius still looks confused by lack of sleep.

"We cannot allow the illithid to get ahold of the eye."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 5, 2002)

"Eye of Imzil...  From you description, it sounds much like one of the six gems that make up part of the Psionicle.  If this is the case, then care must be taken, as the Illithid will do much to steal your artifact.

"But I am sure your people would not let an Illithid anywhere near such an item.  Do many outside of your people know the nature of the Eye of Imzil?"


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 5, 2002)

"Yes, Animus?" Nathan responds telepathically.


----------



## dkoz (Aug 5, 2002)

_Desimus stays quite not having much to contribute to the psionic nature of the conversation.  He passes the time listening to Jhessail and watching the surrounding forest.  A feeling of dread and that something is watching them passes over him at the mention of the illithilich._

[OOCSorry I haven't been active. I just moved this weekend and haven't had internet access.[/OOC]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

> "Yes, Animus?" Nathan responds telepathically.




Rather than re-posting the last thing I said, simply assume I think those things in communication with you. Though we can't do anythng now, at least you know my intentions then...

Best you can do is ask the question, "can we see it?" for me...


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 5, 2002)

[[ Understood. ]]

Nathan made his way to the front of the line.

"Excuse me, madame, I don't mean to interrupt or sound rude, but... well... would it be at all possible for us to see the Eye of Imzil?  Such a relic is surely a one-of-a-kind item, and to pass up the opportunity to see something of such exquisite beauty and craftsmanship would be a true pity..."

[[ Nathan is trying to sound as diplomatic as possible. ]]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 6, 2002)

> *"Eye of Imzil...  From your description, it sounds much like one of the six gems that make up part of the Psionicle.  If this is the case, then care must be taken, as the Illithid will do much to steal your artifact.*




Jhessail looks thoughtful, and is silent for a moment, apparently deep in thought.

"Yesss, care mussst be taken.  Already, the illithid have attempted to take the Eye from usss... we have managed to fend them off, but our numbersss, unlike theirsss, are limited.  Each losss isss one that isss not easssily replasssed.

"If the Eye of Imzil were a piessse of the... Psssionicle - would there be a way to tell, that you are aware of?"



> *"But I am sure your people would not let an Illithid anywhere near such an item.  Do many outside of your people know the nature of the Eye of Imzil?" *




"No, we would not." Jhessail says, nodding in agreement. "Alwaysss, one of our number carriesss it - and when the illithid come, that one isss sssent deep into the village to protect the Eye.

"None, other than yourssselvesss, know of the Eye of Imzil and it'sss nature.  The Sssalpheriansss may know, but asss I sssaid before, they are far beyond our reach."

Tori'shel, who had apparently been paying more attention than she had seemed to, interrupts with a question. "Can you trust the one with the Eye?  Is it always the same person with it, or do you give it to a different one every now and then?"

Jhessail regards Tori'shel with a slightly distrustful look, but answers her questions. "The perssson who holdsss the Eye of Imzil is alwaysss the sssame, and isss very trussstworthy.  Ssshe hasss been by my ssside ever sssince I had my visssion in Sssalpher."



> *"Excuse me, madame, I don't mean to interrupt or sound rude, but... well... would it be at all possible for us to see the Eye of Imzil? Such a relic is surely a one-of-a-kind item, and to pass up the opportunity to see something of such exquisite beauty and craftsmanship would be a true pity..."*




Jhessail regards Nathan with the same look of slight distrust that she gave to Tori'shel.

"It isss indeed posssible for you to sssee it.  Interessstingly enough, we desssided before you came that we would entrussst the Eye in your care.  Although it isss our mossst valued posssesssion, we cannot allow it to fall into the handsss of the illithid.  With our ssstrength and numbersss dwindling, we will sssoon be unable to defend it.

"Thusss, we ssshall give it to you, and dissscusss the treaty.  Within two daysss, you will leave here, before the illithid learn of our plan to remove the Eye from thisss plassse.  Hopefully, you will be more fit to be protectorsss of it than we are."

---

As you continue walking along, Tori'shel suddenly gives off a small cry.

"Damn!  I lost my watch." She says, rubbing her wrist where the bulky contraption had been and looking around nervously. "You guys go on ahead, I'll catch up with you once I find it."

She then gets down on her hands and knees, searching for the lost device amongst the undergrowth.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 6, 2002)

Nathan gives a slight bow to Jhessail.

"Truly, we are deeply honored that the yuan-ti peoples would entrust us with one of your most sacred relics.  I shall do everything in my power to insure that those thrice-damned mind flayers don't get their foul tentacles anywhere near it!"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 6, 2002)

"I agree with Nathan, it is a great honor that the yuan-ti would place their most valuable item to our care. If we indeed do get it, you will have my promise to protect it with my life."

Syld thinks for a moment.
"As to finding out if it is part of the Psionicle, the easiest way would be if we could get to the Astral Plane. None in our group can do it, but it should show in _detect psionics_ as a very powerful aura. The aura should be powerful enough to show up beyond the power's range and through  thick stone."

He looks after Tori'Shel as she kneels down.
"I hope she doesn't get lost, it wouldn't be good to lose our number."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 6, 2002)

Animus eyes the group with anticipation in his stomach. His feet are a bit shaky, and his thoughts are moving two rounds ahead of everything that is happening.

"The Psionicle... that is it's name. That is why I am with these people. To protect the Psionicle."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2002)

"We already have part of the Psionicle, a gem that enhances telepathic abilities.  Perhaps if we bring the two gems together, they may recognise each other's presence?"  Jansson says in reply to Jhessail.

He seems surprised by Tori'shel's question.  "The Yuan-ti are well aware of the Eye's powers.  They would not risk it to the hands of one they do not trust."

"Lady, you give us a great honour.  If you entrust us with the Eye, we will do all in our power to protect it."

---

Jansson's eyes narrow with suspicion as Tori'shel stops to look for her watch.

"It wouldn't be a good idea for us to split up.  We wouldn't want you getting lost now, would we?"

_I've got a bad feeling about this..._


----------



## Zhure (Aug 6, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius sees Tori'shel looking for her watch and stays behind to help.

"We can't get separated in this jungle. Perhaps the watch will react to my psionic prescence, making it easier to find."


----------



## dkoz (Aug 6, 2002)

_Stopping to help Tori'shel look for her watch._

"Its okay, you can continue on. I will stay with Tori'shel to help her find her watch.  I can send Rostrum with you and my link with him will allow us to find the group again. If we get lost or run into trouble Rostrum will be able to lead you back to us."

"Osius, with you help we could definitely find it quicker. "


----------



## Zhure (Aug 7, 2002)

*Osius*

"Ok, I'll proceed on. Have Rostrum follow above me. I don't want my psionics to interfere with your link with him. If there's trouble, I'll come back as quickly as possible."

Use Autohypnosis to memorize path.


----------



## dkoz (Aug 7, 2002)

_Desimus nods and waves Rostrum away, having him follow the group down the path._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 7, 2002)

Niko looks at Desimus and Osirus, "Oh well, if you guys insist...I guess we'll all meet back up later."  The gnome follows the rest of the group that is following the yuan-ti.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2002)

Jansson frowns, unsure as to which group to stay with.  He reaches a decision.

"I'll continue with the lady Jhessail.  If it takes you more than ten minutes to find the watch, ignore it and catch us up.  I don't want anyone getting lost." Then he remembers that Syld is, in the eyes of the Yuan-ti, the party leader.  "If such a course of action seems wise to you?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 7, 2002)

Syld snaps out of his thoughts.
"What? Uh, yeah, that would be the wice decision. Sorry, was just going over the High Priestess' story."

Syld again thinks for a moment, lost in his thoughts and then speaks to Jhessail.
"We now know that you are the High Priestess of your tribe, but are you, in addition to being the spiritual leader, the leader of your tribe? I'm sorry if I don't know the correct terms, but I merely even knew the ones of my own people."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

"I will travel behind the yuan-ti."

Animus ignores those who choose to stay behind to look for this "watch" and follows the woman with the best of his speed.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 8, 2002)

"I shall also stay with Jhessail -- never did trust technology, what with all those weird sparks flying off of it..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 8, 2002)

*The Party Splits*



> *"As to finding out if it is part of the Psionicle, the easiest way would be if we could get to the Astral Plane. None in our group can do it, but it should show in detect psionics as a very powerful aura. The aura should be powerful enough to show up beyond the power's range and through thick stone."*




Jhessail nods. "It would not be too difficult to determine if it isss a piessse of the Psssionicle, then."



> *"We already have part of the Psionicle, a gem that enhances telepathic abilities. Perhaps if we bring the two gems together, they may recognise each other's presence?"*




The yuan-ti shrugs.

"Perhapsss.  You would know more about thisss than I.  Although... if you have brought a piessse of the Psssionicle with you, then perhapsss the illithid will ssstrike more readily sssooner than we expect them - they would have a chanssse to get two piesssesss, for the prissse of one..."



> *"Lady, you give us a great honour. If you entrust us with the Eye, we will do all in our power to protect it."*




"That isss good." Jhessail says. "We were expecting nothing lesss... and nothing more."



> *"It wouldn't be a good idea for us to split up. We wouldn't want you getting lost now, would we?"*




Tori'shel looks up at Jansson, and shrugs.

"It wouldn't be a good idea for us to split up, you are right... but I can catch up.  I have a compass with me, and I'm sure that the yuan-ti encampment can't be far."



> *"We can't get separated in this jungle. Perhaps the watch will react to my psionic prescence, making it easier to find."*




"It might." Tori'shel says, a slight edge coming into her voice.



> *"...I will stay with Tori'shel to help her find her watch. I can send Rostrum with you and my link with him will allow us to find the group again. If we get lost or run into trouble Rostrum will be able to lead you back to us."*




"See?" Tori'shel says, speaking to Jansson. "We won't be lost.  We'll be fine.  Trust me."

-----

As the rest of the group sets off with Jhessail, Desimus stays behind with Tori'shel, helping her to look for her watch.

There are sections that follow - one is for those who stayed with Tori'shel, and one for those that continued on with Jhessail.  They appear in that order.  Unless you are exceptionally good at seperating player knowledge from character knowledge, *only read the section that pertains to you*!

-----
_Desimus_
As the rest of the group wanders away from earshot, Tori'shel sets what looks like a mechanical toy soldier on the ground.

"Search," She tells it, and it begins walking around, kicking the dirt up.

She surveys the forest, facing away from you.  She takes a look down, then returns to surveying the trees.

"You should have left with the rest." She says simply, not turning to face you. "They would have stood a better chance at what awaits them, if you would have also been with them."

She laughs. "But of course, what am I talking about?" Both of her hands seem to be tinkering with something, but what it is, you can't see it. "We'll find my watch, and be on our merry way."

She turns to face you.  In her hands, you see... her watch!

"But, you see, I had my watch the whole time.  I had something that needed to be done, undisturbed by the rest of you." She drops the watch to the ground. "I will still do what I need to do... once you, Desimus, are... _dealt_ with."

Her right hand reaches into one of her pockets, and withdraws a pistol.  She slowly aims it at Desimus.

"Any last words?"

Initiative and actions, please.

-----
_Jhessail and Friends_
Tori'shel and Desimus disappear from your view as you continue on, deeper into the trees.



> *"We now know that you are the High Priestess of your tribe, but are you, in addition to being the spiritual leader, the leader of your tribe? I'm sorry if I don't know the correct terms, but I merely even knew the ones of my own people."*




"I am both the ssspiritual and the... political, leader of my tribe." Jhessail says. "They are one in the sssame." A pause, then: "It isss not much further."

True enough, after a few minutes more, you suddenly find yourselves in a large natural clearing.

You can see many dome-shaped huts, crafted out of wood and dirt.  You can also see at least a dozen yuan-ti, similar in appearance to Jhessail, milling around, minding their own business.

"Thisss isss our home." Jhessail says, gesturing towards the buildings. "We live sssimply.  None of our ssstructuresss are permanent - sssomething that we retained from our heritage even after we left the Sssalpheriansss.  The only building that isss more permanent is the Temple of Imzil, which isss beyond thossse treesss there." She points to the other end of the clearing. "It isss crafted of ssstone.  I ssshall take you to the temple, and you can find ressst there."

She starts heading across the clearing.  As she does, the yuan-ti around her quickly get out of her way.  They also part for you, getting out of your way as quickly as possible.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2002)

Observing the reaction of the other yuan-ti, Syld once again addresses Jhessail.
"Your people make way for you, but do they do it from fear or from respect? I can't read their expressions."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

"I will follow you. I want to see this gem. If it truely has the power of a seer..."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2002)

> "Although... if you have brought a piessse of the Psssionicle with you, then perhapsss the illithid will ssstrike more readily sssooner than we expect them - they would have a chanssse to get two piesssesss, for the prissse of one..."




"I have thought along the same lines myself.  It would be as well if we didn't stay here too long."

Jansson frowns at Syld, considering his question a little unwise.  He studies the temple they are heading for, looking for any carvings or the like.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 8, 2002)

*Osius*

[speaking to the yuan-ti priestess] 

"Your speech sounds odd to my ears -- as I'm sure mine would were I learned enough to speak your language -- but despite our obvious differences you seem much like us. What do you desire to do with the second part of the psionicle, should the 'Eye' indeed be another part of the artifact?"


----------



## dkoz (Aug 8, 2002)

[Init: 18 + 2  = 20]
_Desimus's eyes widen at the sudden development._

"Oh Sh...", is all that can be heard before Desimus runs off the path and into the cover of the jungle.









*OOC:*


Desimus takes a double move action and tries to find cover in the jungle's under growth.







Elsewhere.............

_As soon his mind reacts to the danger his familiar senses the sudden change in his emotional state._

_Rostrum lets out several loud caws and starts flapping wildly around Osius.  Rostrum circles maddeningly around Osius a few times and then swoops off back toward Desimus._


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2002)

"Damn it!!  I knew they'd get into trouble if we left them.  Would you excuse us lady?"  With that Jansson starts hurrying after Rostrum, unsure as to what the problem might be.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2002)

"What the..?"
Syld turns around as the hawk starts making noise. He sees Jansson sprint after the animal.

"Excuse me lady Jhessail, but I believe that some of us are in trouble."
Syld bows to the High Priestess as he manifests an _Astral Construct II_ with the Fly and Sprint abilities. When it's ready, Syld mounts it and commands it to fly after Rostrum with the Sprint ability.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

"Trouble with the watch again... what fools."

Changed my mind... Animus (I know it seems selfish, but for IC reasons I really should do this) tries to keep up with the serpent woman.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 9, 2002)

Nathan bows slightly to Jhessail.

"Pardon me, madame, but I believe my help may be required..."

Nathan runs after the others.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 9, 2002)

*Osius*

"I knew something would happen!"

Osius runs back towards where he last saw Desimus, following any cues Rostrum can give him.

 Move of 30, Osius can use Burst to raise it up to 40.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 11, 2002)

*Temples and Traitors*

_Jhessail and the Others_



> *"Your people make way for you, but do they do it from fear or from respect? I can't read their expressions."*




Jhessail's eyes grow distant. "It isss a combination of both.  They ressspect me, for I am their leader, yet fear me - for they know that it wasss I who ssstarted communicationsss with man.  We are a ssslow rassse, one that doesss not appreciate change - having men amongssst usss isss a very drassstic change."



> * "Your speech sounds odd to my ears -- as I'm sure mine would were I learned enough to speak your language -- but despite our obvious differences you seem much like us. What do you desire to do with the second part of the psionicle, should the 'Eye' indeed be another part of the artifact?"*




"We are indeed much like you." Jhessail says, nodding in agreement. "If it turnsss out that the Eye isss part of the Psssionicle, then we will ssstill do what we intended to do - even fassster, if posssible, for the illithid ssseem to want thisss Psssionicle more than anything... having a piessse here would endanger the livesss of thossse of my tribe."

Jhessail nods those who tell her that they must go.  As they follow Rostrum, the high priestess of Imzil turns to Animus. "We ssshould go to the temple.  If thisss wasss planned by the illithid, they may be attempting to divert usss away from the Eye in order for them to be able to capture it." She begins to head towards the group of trees she indicated before.

-----
_Desimus_

*Initiative*
Desimus - *20*
Tori'shel - *9*

"Damn!" Tori'shel yells as she watches Desimus take off into the trees.  She pauses for a moment to pick up her watch, then chases after him.

Desimus finds that the undergrowth here is very thick and would provide much cover, and is also nearly as tall as he is off the remnants of the path.

Desimus hides in the tall plantlife... (OoC - Hide roll was 13)

Tori'shel quickly comes into his view, but she doesn't see him.  She holds her pistol close to her body with one hand, pushing aside growth with the other.  She appears to be going through the undergrowth systematically, leaving no place near her untouched.

Then, Desimus hears a strange sound, like metal grating on metal, coming from a patch of slightly smaller growth.  Out of the corner of his eye, Desimus can see that it is the golem that Tori'shel set out before.

Tori'shel gets an annoyed look, and points at it. "Find him.  Now!" She then puts the back of the watch up to her mouth. "Jirlai, they are coming!" She says into it. "The one I managed to get to stay behind sent ahead his familiar.  Get the githyanki on your way here, and send the goblin for the gem." There is a pause. "We have no time to implement our plan!  If you don't hurry, they'll all be here!  I'm about..." She looks around, then takes out a small, globe-like object. "...100 feet away from the main entrance to the camp, and around sixty feet off the path, east."

She then puts the watch back on her wrist.

The golem turns towards Desimus, and starts walking towards him, pointing at the sorcerer with a metal hand.

"Ah!" She says, then points the pistol at about where Desimus is standing. "There you are.  Don't try to run again... don't make this any harder on yourself..."

Just then, Rostrum flies through, skimming past Tori'shel and knocking her aim off.

"Stupid bird!" She calls at it.  She looks after it, as though considering aiming at it, but then shakes her head, and re-aims at Desimus.

As she prepares to pull the trigger of her weapon, however, those who were in the wake of Rostrum burst out of the trees behind her - Jansson, Syld, Nathan, and Osius.  Tori'shel turns to face them, but keeps her pistol facing Desimus.

"Damn it, Jirlai!" She yells at her watch. "Get out here, _now_!" She then looks to those who just arrived. "Make one move... and he dies." She says, with a little nod of her head to indicate Desimus.

-----

Initiatives and actions, please.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)

Assuming our Yuan-Ti friend is taking me to see the gem still, I will follow. I'll be as kind and nice as a person with no tongue can be.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 11, 2002)

Initiative roll 10 + 2 Dex = 12

Nathan uses the _Gem of Telepathy_ to manifest _Disable_ on Tori'shel, unless someone else is able to nullify her threat before it's his turn to act.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 11, 2002)

*OoC:* Initiative 10+2=12

*IC:* Syld stays atop his construct, quite aware that it will dissipate in mere seconds. He closes his eyes for a moment and everybody feels the hair in their neck rise. Syld is using his races natural ability to manifest _charm person_.
"Put down your gun, Tori'shel. We don't want to hurt you."

*OoC:* I don't remember which type of secondary disciplines we're using, one that does modify the saving throw DC or one that doesn't, by primary ability score. Anyway, rolled 10 for base DC and it's a first level power. DC either 11 or 15.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 11, 2002)

*Osius*

 Initiative = 3 + 2 Dex = 5

Osius will manifest Vigor and then ready a partial action to tumble adjacent to Tori-shel if she fires her weapon.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2002)

*Initiative:* 9 + 7 = 16

Jansson manifests _Vigor_ on himself, keeping a careful eye on the treacherous technologist.

Combat Info: +7 to hit (Shortsword, 1d6+2 dmg); AC 20


----------



## dkoz (Aug 12, 2002)

_Desimus freezes, staring the gun down the barrel, hoping for a chance to dive to the side and out of the line of fire._









*OOC:*


 I am not sure if I need to roll init again, but if I do...Init: 7 + 2 = 9.  Desimus will wait until someone else acts and then he will use a move action to dive to the side and go prone (+4 AC against ranged attacks?). If he can still cast he will put Tori'shel to _sleep_ (Will DC 16, Arcane failure: 10%, from armor).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2002)

*Battle with Tori'shel, Round 1*

Desimus - as for you and Tori'shel rerolling initiative, you are correct.  The situation is almost completely different from when you rolled that init, so new ones are almost a must.

-----

*Initiative*
Jansson - *16*
Tori'shel - *14*
Syld _and_ Nathan - *12*
Desimus - *9*
Osius - *5*
Golem - *3*

Jansson manifests _Vigor_, watching Tori'shel closely.

_Jansson gains *12 temp hp*._


Tori'shel maintains her aim at Desimus, although she does not fire.  She watches the rest of the group with an eye of one that is on the verge of madness.


Syld manifests _Charm Person_, directed at Tori'shel.

_Manifester Check - 12._

There is a shower of metallic grey and purple sparks around Tori'shel, and the power was evidently uneffective.

"Damn you, and your psionics, goblin!" She screams, and she begins to visibly shake. "You cannot deceive me!"

Meanwhile, Nathan manifests _Disable_ on Tori'shel, via the *Gem of Telepathy*.

_Manifester Check - 8._

The technologist eyes Nathan madly. "Try it again, and he dies!" She indicates Desimus with a slight wave of her pistol.


Desimus, seeing an opportunity to dive to the side as Tori'shel raves at his companions, takes his chance.  He jumps into the tall grass to his left, without bothering attempting to jump and land on his feet.

As he does, Tori'shel quickly turns her head to face Desimus, and pulls the trigger on her pistol.

_Tori'shel gets a natural 20, a crit!  She then gets a 9, and the weapon has a Penetration of 4, thus lowering Desimus' AC to 12 - she misses on the critical, although she does hit._

Several metallic grey and purple sparks fly off of the end of the pistol as it is fired.

_Student check - 16.  *Desimus* takes *6 points* of damage._


Osius quickly manifests _Vigor_, then tumbles his way over to Tori'shel, who has turned to face the group once more - although she is busy reloading her weapon.

_Osius gains *12 temp hp*._

Osius then tumbles towards Tori'shel, stopping when he gets next to her.


The golem that had pointed Desimus out to Tori'shel lumbers slowly towards the prone sorcerer, then laboriously pummels him with its fist.

_The golem gets a 19, a hit!  It then proceeds to inflict *6 points* of damage to *Desimus*._

-----

Everyone save Desimus and Osius is roughly 15-20 feet away from her; Desimus is roughly 20, to the right of Tori'shel (from where everyone else is standing), and Osius is right next to Tori'shel.

-----

Initiatives and actions, please.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2002)

Same initiative (12).  Nathan tries to _Disable_ Tori'shel again, via the *Gem of Telepathy*.

"C'mon, precious, take down that bitch..." he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2002)

"Don't you dare call me a goblin, I'm a blue, above mere goblins when it comes to psionics!"
Syld holds the _drilbu of lesser ectoplasm_ in front of himself and launches _lesser ectoplasmic missiles_ at Tori'Shel.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2002)

"Desimus, run!"  Jansson yells.  He charges towards Tori'shel, drawing his sword as he runs.  He swipes his blade at her with all the force he can muster.

Combat Info (with Charge mods): +9 to hit (Shortsword, 1d6+2 dmg); AC 18


----------



## dkoz (Aug 19, 2002)

_Desimus does just that, he runs.  Jumping to his feat he disappears into the brush in a mad flight of breaking branches and torn leaves._


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius will strike Tori'shel with his morningstar, two-handed. (+5 to hit, 1d8+4 damage.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2002)

*Battle with Tori'shel, Round II*

*Initiative*
Jansson - *16*
Tori'shel - *14*
Syld _and_ Nathan - *12*
Desimus - *9*
Osius - *5*
Golem - *3*

Jansson charges at the technologist with all the force he can summon.

_The halfling gets a 10, and +9 is 19 - a hit!  He inflicts *4 points* of damage to *Tori'shel*._


Tori'shel sneers at Jansson. "You will have to do better than that, if you expect to live!"

With that, she pulls out a strange, egg-like device, and throws it at Nathan.

_Tori'shel gets a 13 on her ranged attack roll, and the grenade hits._

With a loud *click*, the device explodes as it comes into contact with Nathan.

_Student check - 22._

_*Nathan* takes *9 points* of damage._

The explosion hits those near Nathan - which is Syld.

_*Syld* takes *2 points* of splash damage._


Syld launches a pair of _ectoplasmic missiles_ from his _drilbu of lesser ectoplasm_ at Tori'shel.

_Manifester check - 14._

_The staff gets a 14 and an 18, both of which hit.  It inflicts *5 points* total to *Tori'shel*._

Meanwhile, Nathan manifests _Disable_ from the Gem of Telepathy.

_Manifester check - 12._

_Nathan sets the Will save at 16.  Tori'shel gets a 2, which fails._

Tori'shel collapses into a pile before Jansson and Osius.

"Damn you!" She says in a venomous voice. "Go ahead... finish it!  Kill me, you psionic scum!"


Meanwhile, the golem stands above Desimus, awaiting commands.

---

I will give everyone an opportunity to post new actions, considering the fact that Tori'shel is now disabled.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2002)

*At the Temple, Round I*

Meanwhile, while everyone else left to investigate what happened with Desimus and Tori'shel, Niko and Animus follow Jhessail as she leads them to the Eye of Imzil and the temple that it lies in.

...

As you clear the line of trees, you find yourselves approaching a huge temple - a stepped pyramid with vines and ivy growing over it.  A small square door, roughly a half-foot taller than Jhessail, is the only entrance into it.

The yuan-ti priestess leads you inside, beckoning for you to follow you.

Once inside, you follow a small hallway, roughly 10 feet long, into a darkened square room.  In the center, on a stone pedestal that is very similar to the one that was found in the Thri-Kreen tunnels (only Animus draws this connection - Niko doesn't).  A large emerald is set in the center of the top of the pedestal, light from outside glinting off of it.

Jhessail mutters something, and a bright light emanates from a globe in her hand.  As the light fills the room, you can see that there is a goblin with its hand on the gem, as though it were preparing to take it.  Behind him, Jirlai - you recognize him as the sorcerer from the 'Kreen tunnels - and a githyanki stand and watch.

"Damn!" It hisses. "Jirlai, you said that they would be distracted by the technologist!"

"It is of no matter." The sorcerer says.  He then turns to the githyanki. "I presume that we will deal with them?"

"Proceed." The githyanki says, gesturing wide. "If you require assistance, I will provide it." He then turns to the goblin. "Lathe, assist him.  I shall deal with the gem."

The goblin takes its hand from the gem, and begins advancing towards Niko and Animus.  Jirlai keeps his distance, but moves away from the githyanki to the other side of the room.

---

Initiatives and actions, please.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

*OOC:*


I'd like to get a better idea of the situation... since this doesn't sound like a simple fight. I can help you put together a grid relatively quickly if you like. I can take excel grids and turn them into .gif files that work quite well for these purposes. If A1 is the north west corner of the room, and A2 is the next space over and such, all I need is room measurements and what square each person is in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

I should have labled the squares A1-whatever, but I forgot to do it before I uploaded it. Anyway, I'll post my action in an hour or so... pending that I think of one.

Initiatives: Animus is at 20. Niko is at 15.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

Animus waits patienty for Niko's golem's round. He then jets across the room and moves to the square directly above G (goblin) and attacks the goblin while Niko's Golem moves into flanking position.

With Flanking: +5 to hit, 1d8+5+1d4 damage (Power attack/Psionic Weapon)

If something prevents flanking: +5 to hit, 1d8+3+1d4 damage (Just Psionic Weapon).

Tumbling if necessary (+12) to avoid attacks of opportunity for moving through the goblin's threatened area.

"This is it, my only opportunity. I can't screw this up. Get away from that pedastal Goblin!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2002)

Assuming Animus doesn't have any difficulties tumbling (magical wards), Niko takes his cue, moving to where Animus previously was, attempting to activate one of his devices...After that, he commands his golem to attack the goblin in suit with Animus.

(Niko takes a 5 ft. step into Animus' square, activates his Cloaking Device, and commanding his golem -assuming he would have been in Niko's Square- to make a 5 ft. diagnoal step to the bottom-left square adjacent to the goblin and then make a full round attack (Golem II: +3/+3 with flanking bonuses, 1d8+3 damage, AC 21, Hardness 2).


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2002)

"I would kill you, but we need information. And you have it."
Syld looks around and tries to spot Desimus.
"Now where did that sorcerer stumble to?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 24, 2002)

Jansson stays his hand at Syld's words.  "If we are to keep her alive, then someone had best tie her up."  He reaches down and takes her pistol.  "And search her.  Those exploding things are nasty."

The halfling then dashes over to Desimus and uses the _wand of cure light wounds_ on the sorcerer.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 24, 2002)

*Osius*

Since Tori'shel seems to be relatively incapacitated, Osius will instead ready an action to strike the golem _if it appears threatening_.

 Not that it matters, but since Osius was adjacent to her when she used a ranged attack should he have had an AoO? He would've taken it as a trip maneuver.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2002)

"I don't have any rope or skill in using for that matter. But tying her up would propably be a good idea."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Not that it matters, but since Osius was adjacent to her when she used a ranged attack should he have had an AoO? He would've taken it as a trip maneuver. *




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


That's what I get for posting that late at night.

Yes, you should have received an AoO.  Jansson should have, as well - considering that he was next to her when she threw it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2002)

> *"I would kill you, but we need information. And you have it."*




As Syld tries to spot Desimus, Tori'shel responds with a hushed tone.

"I will tell you nothing."

---

Jansson reaches out and takes the pistol out of the technologist's hand.  He gets slight resistance, but Tori'shel gives up and lets him take it.

The halfling then runs over to where Desimus fell, and touches him lightly with the wand.

_*Desimus* gets *7 hp*._

The sorcerer is now conscious. (3/8 hp)

---

Osius - it doesn't appear that the golem is threatening.  It is standing above Desimus, evidently awaiting orders.

[Edit - formatting]


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2002)

"Oh, you won't?"
Syld smiles maliciously at Tori'Shel.
"Nathan, could you persuade her a little? I'd like her attitude a bit more _friendly_ towards us."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 24, 2002)

Jansson helps Desimus back to his feet.  "Are you alright?" he asks the sorcerer.

He returns to Tori'shel and takes his rope out of his pack.  He proceeds to tie the technologist up, making sure the knots are secure (*Use Rope:* 10 (take 10) + 3 (Dex) + 2 (Silk rope) + 10 (bonus for tying someone up) = 25).

After he's done this, he searches Tori'shel, looking for ammunition for the pistol, any more grenades, and what ever else she may be carrying that looks useful or dangerous.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 25, 2002)

"Sure... though some healing would be nice..." Nathan says, indicating the large burn mark on him caused by Tori'shel's exploding egg.

He then turns to Tori'shel.  "Now, now, madame, there's no need for such venom.  I'm sure that, if you calm down and give us half a chance, you'd see we're really quite likeable people...


[[  Nathan then manifests _Charm Person_ on Torishel, with the Extend Power Metapsionic feat.  It'll cost him 3 PP, and if it works, she'll be charmed for 6 hours.

Will Save DC is 12 (on d20 roll) + 3 (Cha modifier) + 1 (for 1st-level Power) = 16. ]]


----------



## dkoz (Aug 25, 2002)

"Yes, I am fine my friend.  Tori'shel turned on me when I stayed to help her find her watch.  Losing it was just a ruse to allow her to contact Jirlai.  I believe he is near hear. Maybe he is trying to get the gem." 

_ Desimus looks at the little golem and steps away from it._

"Maybe we should disable that thing" _ he says as he points at Tori'shel's creature._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *After he's done this, he searches Tori'shel, looking for ammunition for the pistol, any more grenades, and what ever else she may be carrying that looks useful or dangerous. *




You find, in various pockets: 9 bullets of ammunition; a pair of spectacles; a round device with several markings on it, similar to markings used for 'degrees' on a map; three more grenades; a long tubular object, similar to a tiny telescope but with two pairs of Y-shaped prongs on its underside protuding from it; a magnifying glass; two small boxes, with the ends of large pins sticking out of them; a small box-like object with two antennae sticking out of the front; and three schematics, with the labels _Thunderstone_, _Radio_, and _Translator_.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Much of the information above is descriptions for her devices.  No one in the group other than Niko will be able to give definite names or uses for them, although their purposes could be derived from their appearances.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

> *Nathan then turns to Tori'shel.  "Now, now, madame, there's no need for such venom.  I'm sure that, if you calm down and give us half a chance, you'd see we're really quite likeable people..."
> 
> [[  Nathan then manifests Charm Person on Torishel, with the Extend Power Metapsionic feat.  It'll cost him 3 PP, and if it works, she'll be charmed for 6 hours.
> 
> Will Save DC is 12 (on d20 roll) + 3 (Cha modifier) + 1 (for 1st-level Power) = 16. ]] *




_Manifester check - 23._

_Tori'shel gets a *19* on her Will save._ 

"Perhaps you would be," She says, sneering at Nathan, "if you did not try to charm me into trusting you."



> _Desimus_
> *"...Tori'shel turned on me when I stayed to help her find her watch..."*




"Indeed I did." The technologist says, turning her head to partially face Desimus. "I have no quarrel with you, Desimus.  You were... in the wrong place, at the wrong time."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 25, 2002)

"Charm?  Why, I don't know _what_ you mean..."

[[ Bluff Check 10 (on d20) + 4 ranks + 3 Cha = 17 ]]

Nathan manifests _Charm Person_ again, with the Extended Power metapsionic feat again.

[[ Will Save DC is 19 (on d20 roll) + 3 (Cha modifier) + 1 (for 1st-level Power) = 23  (woo-hoo!) ]]


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2002)

Jansson, baffled as to what most of the devices might do, carefully puts all of Tori'shel's equipment into his backpack.  He also takes out one of the _potions of cure light wounds_ and gives it to Nathan.

He loads Tori'shel's pistol and tucks it into his belt.

"I'm not sure whether we should disable the golem, or let Niko have a look at it.  It could turn out to be useful."  Jansson says.  "But if Jirlai is about, we should get back to the others as quickly as possible."

Jansson turns to face Tori'shel.  "One wrong move and I shoot you." He taps the pistol at his belt as he says this. "I don't want to kill you, but you've already almost taken the life of one of my friends."


Did Jansson take Tori'shel's watch?


----------



## Zhure (Aug 25, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius gently pokes the golem with his morningstar. "Only way I know to disable this thing is to smash it apart. Should I?"


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 25, 2002)

Nathan smacks his forehead, since Jansson's threat more thna likely broke any _charm_ of his that Tori'shel may have fallen under... [[ well, it gives her a +5 bonus to her save ]]

He then quaffs the _potion of cure light wounds_.

[[ 1d8+1 = 3 hp regained; Nathan is now at 10/16 hp ]]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Nathan_
> *"Charm?  Why, I don't know what you mean..."
> 
> [[ Bluff Check 10 (on d20) + 4 ranks + 3 Cha = 17 ]]*




_Tori'shel gets a 16._

The technologist doesn't comment.



> *Nathan manifests Charm Person again, with the Extended Power metapsionic feat again.
> 
> [[ Will Save DC is 19 (on d20 roll) + 3 (Cha modifier) + 1 (for 1st-level Power) = 23  (woo-hoo!) ]]
> 
> [[ well, it gives her a +5 bonus to her save]]*




_Manifester check - 5._

There are a few purple and metallic-grey sparks around Tori'shel.

She looks to Nathan, an eyebrow raised. "If you are not trying to charm me, then tell me what just happened."



> _Jansson_
> *"One wrong move and I shoot you." He taps the pistol at his belt as he says this. "I don't want to kill you, but you've already almost taken the life of one of my friends."*




Tori'shel laughs. "Go ahead!" She says. "End it!"

-----



> *Did Jansson take Tori'shel's watch?*




It wasn't on her when you searched her.  It's on the ground near her.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2002)

Jansson scoops up the watch and puts it in the pack along side the rest of Tori'shel's gear.  He rolls his eyes at her comment.  "Has anyone got anything we can gag her with?"

He shrugs at Osius' question.  "Don't know.  Up to you really.  But be careful, it might fight back."

"Right, who wants to help me carry Tori'shel?  If she's not going to be helpful, I'm not untying her feet."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 25, 2002)

*Osius*

"Drag her."

Osius winds up for a full swing at the construct.  with power attack, +3 to hit, 1d8+7 damage


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Drag her."*




"Alright then."  Jansson takes hold of the technologist's feet and starts heading back to the Yuan-ti village.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2002)

"Unless you want to stuff a powerstone in her mouth, I don't have anything suitable.
We should get going now, lady Jhessail must be expecting us already. Stop trying Nathan, it won't do any good to exhaust yourself. I'm sure we can put one of the powerstones we found from the 'Kreen tunnels to good use later."
Syld turns around and tries to remember which way was to the yuan-ti village.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

Osius' mace smashes into the construct...

_Osius gets a 16, which is a hit.  He proceeds to deal *12 points* to the *golem*._

Chunks of metal and various bits and pieces fly off of the construct as the mace makes contact, and the thing shatters into a heap of scrap metal and junk.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 25, 2002)

Nathan shrugs and returns to the Yuan-ti village.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

*Battle at the Temple, Round I*

*Initiatives*
Animus - *20*
Goblin - *19*
Niko - *15*
Jirlai - *9*
Golem - *8*
Jhessail - *2*

Animus waits for Niko's golem to move into position...

_Delayed action until 8._


The goblin looks to Jirlai. "Which one?"

Jirlai shrugs. "Either."

The goblin then turns back to the pair, pulling out a light crossbow, and fires at Niko.

_The goblin gets a 19 - a crit!  It then gets a 16, a hit!  The goblin deals *13 points* of damage to *Niko*._


Niko also delays until the golem is ready to go...

_Delayed action until 8._


Jirlai surveys the situation, apparently attempting to figure out what the two are trying to do.  He then looks to the cleric.

"I am deeply sorry," He says to Jhessail, "but we cannot allow you to stop us from taking the gem." 

He points his staff at her, and a wall of solid ice appears, cutting the corner she was in off from the rest of the room.


The golem obeys Niko's order, lumbering up near the goblin.

Suddenly, Animus tumbles through the room, arriving in the square on the opposite side of the goblin from the golem.

_Animus gets a 28 on his tumble roll, and manages to avoid any AoO's from the goblin._

Then, Niko moves over to where Animus previously stood, and begins activating a device.

Then, the golem and Animus attack in near-unison.

_The golem gets a 10 and an 8, both of which miss._

_Animus gets a 16, a hit!  He inflicts *9 points* of damage to the *goblin*._


A pounding sound comes from the corner, and it is apparent that Jhessail is attempting to take down the wall.

"We have to hurry." Jirlai says, and he turns to the githyanki. "If you are going to take the gem, do it now."

"Do not rush these things." The githyanki says, closing his eyes in irritation. "It is not what you were hired for.  Close the entrance to this room from the outside, then help Lathe deal with those two.  All will be done, in due time."

[edit - formatting]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

*Meanwhile, back at the village...*

The group arrives, Tori'shel in tow, at the entrance to the yuan-ti village.  However, there is no sign of Jhessail, or the two who remained with her.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2002)

"You'd have thought Jhessail would have waited for us."  Jansson states.  "I guess they've gone ahead to the temple."  The halfling continues towards the temple, Tori'shel still in tow.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

*Map of the Battle at the Temple*

This is a map of the situation in the temple as it stands after Round I.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2002)

"It is trange. Maybe we should hurry, as Desimus said, Jirlai might be near here."
Syld starts hogging towards the temple.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 26, 2002)

Animus will take any attacks of opportunity presented by the Goblin immediately (hopefully the golem will do the same).

+7 to hit with Flanking, 1d8+3 damage

During his round, if the goblin still stands, He uses his own Ki Energy to empower his weapon. (Psionic Weapon)

+7 to hit with Flanking, 1d8+1d4+3 damage

If the Goblin lays defeated before his round (let the Golem's action go first because of this), then he then runs jirlai through. (Charge)

Charge Bonus +2

+7 to hit, 1d8+1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2002)

Niko motions to his golem, then takes a step over after his device takes effect, drawing his gun and firing it at Jirlai.

(Niko takes a 5 ft. step back to where he was before previously, drawing his gun as a MEA and then attacking once with an attack bonus of +8, recoil of 3, and with the bonus of being invisible, the golem then takes a full attack on the goblin if its visible, otherwise it will move over to where Jirlai is standing and attacks with a +3 attack bonus.

Due to Invisibility of the Cloaking Device, if the Golem attacks the goblin, its attack bonus is +5/+5 -base +1/+1, +2 for Flanking, +2 for being Invisible-, and the goblin loses his dexterity bonus to his AC if he doesn't have uncanny dodge.  When Niko attack's Jirlai, his attack bonus is +8, +2 more for being invisible for a total of +10, not including penetration.  Jirlai also loses his dexterity bonus to his AC due to his inability to see Niko - who is under the effect of the cloaking device.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2002)

*Battle at the Temple, Round II*

*Initiatives*
Animus - *20*
Goblin - *19*
Niko - *15*
Jirlai - *9*
Golem - *8*
Githyanki - *3*
Jhessail - *2*

Animus attacks the goblin, empowering his weapon with inner power.

_Animus gets a 10, a miss._


The goblin turns and shoots at Animus with his crossbow.

_The goblin gets a 17, a hit!  The crossbow inflicts *7 points* of damage to *Animus*._

As the goblin fires, Animus attacks the goblin, taking advantage of the opening the small humanoid left.

_Animus gets a natural 19, a crit!  He then gets a 20, another crit!  Animus then rolls a 14, which is a miss.  He still proceeds to inflict *12 points* of damage to the goblin._


Suddenly, Niko, his golem, and the goblin disappear from view.  A moment later, the goblin reappears.

Meanwhile, a bullet appears out of nowhere, headed for Jirlai.

_Student check - 13._

The bullet plows into Jirlai.

_Sollir gets a natural 20, a crit!  He then gets a 21, a hit.  Sollir inflicts *11 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._


Jirlai swears, clutching his wound where the bullet hit him, then turns to the githyanki. "We cannot fight them if they are invisible!"

He points his staff at the doorway into the room, and a wall of ice appears five feet in, covering the entire entrance.


Out of nowhere, something invisible pummels the goblin - the ends of the golem's fists become temporarily visible as they attack the goblin.

_The golem gets an 11 and a 12, both of which miss._


The githyanki surveys the room.  There is a purple flare of light...

_Manifester check - 23._

...and suddenly, Niko and the golem are visible once again, a small shower of metallic-grey and purple sparks flying off of a small object on Niko's person - his cloak generator.

"Is that satisfactory?" He asks Jirlai.

The sorcerer nods approvingly. "Very."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2002)

*Map of Round II of Battle at Temple*

Here is the situation as it stands at the end of Round II.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 26, 2002)

"Is that all you've got Goblin? Come on, your pathetic. You think you can stand between me and that stone? Your kidding yourself. I'll let you give up if you want, just drop the crossbow and play dead, sickly little creature."

Animus is obviously thinking some very vulgar thoughts about how to tear this little Goblin Apart. Anyone that can see him can tell he's probably going to murder this thing if it doesn't play dead now. Obviously he isn't very good about his anger, and displaces pent up rage onto this little critter.

"Your blood will be spilled all over this floor momentarilly, abombination."

Animus eyes turn white, and his blueish hued skin starts to flicker in random colors. Animus silence is rather ironic, compared to his severely aggresive attitude. Attempting to make up for his silence with ferocity.

+7 to hit with flanking, 1d8+1d4+3 damage.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2002)

*The Rest of the Group*

As you go towards the trees where Jhessail had earlier indicated the temple was located, you can see a distant flash of purple...

Once you pass the line of trees, a huge stone, stepped pyramid stands before you, ivy and other growth covering it.  The entrance is as tall as the yuan-ti, and isn't blocked - and you can see a shimmering of light within...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2002)

In the back of his mind, the gnome knows he might very well die this day, yet he continues on his attack upon the mage, hoping that luck is on his side.  A drop of sweat crossing his face as he fires twice with his gun once again at the sorceror, the sound of gears churning and parts clicking together as it quickly reloads after each of his shots.  Meanwhile, his golem presses on its attack, trying to connect its fist on the goblin.

(Niko fires 2 shots at Jirlai, attack bonus +6/+6, penetration 3 and 1d8+2 damage each, the golem attacks the goblin at +3/+3)


----------



## Zhure (Aug 26, 2002)

*Osius*

"Hey! What was that?" Osius points at the flash of purple, glances around, then runs toward the source of the light.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 26, 2002)

"That doesn't look good."  Jansson drops Tori'shel's feet and runs towards the temple entrance, using _burst_ to pick up his pace a bit.  He pulls the pistol from his belt as he goes, readying himself for action.

*Initiative:* 2 (roll) + 7 = 9

Boy, am I glad I took the Improved Initiative feat!


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 26, 2002)

"Where are the yuan-ti? Why isn't anybody doing anything?"
Syld manifests _burst_ to speed up and sprints past the halfling.
 Lookie at my speed! Base 30+10 (SoT)+10 (Burst) =50ft!! Now, let's run 4*50ft=200ft a round! Not bad for a creature the size of a child  
Init 20 (!)+2 =22


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 26, 2002)

Nathan goes up to the temple, wondering where everyone is....

"My goodness!"

Initiative roll 10 + 2 = 12

Mainfests _Disable_ via the *Gem of Telepathy* on Jirlai.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 26, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * Lookie at my speed! Base 30+10 (SoT)+10 (Burst) =50ft!! Now, let's run 4*50ft=200ft a round! Not bad for a creature the size of a child
> Hah! Wait until Osius gets Skate (next). Until then he's going to Burst to 40.
> *




Osius tries to keep up with Syld.

Initiative = 19 roll + 2 Dex = 21


----------



## dkoz (Aug 26, 2002)

_Desimus has been in shock from Tori'shel's betrayal.  The whole way back to the village he has been quite and subdued.  When the rest of the group breaks and runs for the temple, Desimus snaps out of his brooding mood and with one last glare at their prisoner he jumps into action._

Init: 2 + 2 = 4

_Desimus runs after everyone else sending Rostrum up to scout the temple from above._


----------



## Liat'ned (Aug 26, 2002)

Liat'ned waits at the carriages for the time being, occasionally going out in the forest to forage what he can for food to hold him over.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 29, 2002)

*Battle at the Temple, Round III*

Only one person from the outside is able to see anything, and that is the person is immediately outside the ice wall.  As the group didn't take this into consideration, the first person by initiative will be near the glass, with everyone else behind them according to their initiative.

-----

*Initiatives*
Syld - *22*
Animus - *20*
Goblin - *19*
Niko - *15*
Jirlai - *9*
Golem - *8*
Githyanki - *3*
Jhessail - *2*

Syld arrives on the other side of the ice wall in the entrance.  Although he can see all of what is happening, he cannot take any physical actions against those inside...


Animus savagely attacks the goblin, attempting to tear it apart with his weapon.

_Animus gets a 15, a hit!  He inflicts *9 points* of damage to the *goblin*._

The goblin drops to the floor, either dead or on its way there.


The goblin proceeds to continue bleeding on the floor.  


Niko desperately shoots at Jirlai twice, his pistol giving off a little puff of smoke from the force of explosions and mechanical shiftings.

_Student checks - 12, 16._

_Niko gets a 21... and a natural 1!  The 21 hits, and Niko inflicts *6 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._

Meanwhile, the gun appears to have stopped working.  The sounds of grinding and machinations moving have stopped - the gun doesn't fire, and the trigger seems to have gotten stuck somehow, and won't budge.


Jirlai looks at Niko, pointing at the technologist.  Three glowing arrows appear near his pointing finger, and slam into Niko.

_Caster check - 9._

_Jirlai's_ Magic Missile _inflicts *9 points* to *Niko*._


The golem, sensing that the goblin has been downed, begins slowly shambling towards Jirlai.  When it reaches the sorcerer, it begins to pound him with its fists.

_The golem gets an 8 - a miss - and a natural 20!  It then gets a 19, which is a hit.  It deals *21 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._


The githyanki looks at the golem, and raises an eyebrow at it.  There is a flash of purple, similar to the previous one...

_Manifester check - 11._

_The githyanki gets a 24 on its dispel check._

...and the golem ceases moving, and falls over.


Meanwhile, Jhessail seems to have stopped pounding on the wall.  Through the wall of ice, there is a sudden flash of red, distorted by the ice...

_Jhessail gets an 11 on her dispel attempt._

...and the ice wall disappears.

"Nissse trick, human." She says, looking at the sorcerer. "But it will take more than issse to ssseal me away."

-----

Initiatives and actions, please.  Syld is the only one who can see what is going on inside - everyone else is standing in the hallway behind him, unable to see inside due to glare off the ice or because others are in front of them.

Order of those outside -
[Wall of Ice]
Syld
Osius
Nathan
Jannson
Desimus


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 29, 2002)

Map of situation at end of Round III, not counting those outside the ice wall in the entrance.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

"Huh... Arg... I didn't have to do that did I... Why didn't you just play dead? It would have saved me a lot of grief. I'm sorry.

Now for this one."

Situation 1) 

Animus Charges into the space one space below, and one space to the right (so at diaganols) of Jirlai and Strikes with as much finesse as possible. He runs at Jirlai, looks at the Jirlai, and then smiles.

"Hi. I don't think we have any problems, do we?"

+7 to hit (+4 melee +1 MW +2 charge) 1d8+1d4+3 (Psionic Weapon)

"So Jirlai is your name... why is it that we keep meeting each other. Of course, this time it's you interfering in my goals rather than the other way around. I'm not such a nice guy when people commit themselves against me. Not nice at all."

Animus tries to get Jirlai talking, so that when Jirlai decides to cast a spell, Animus will have timed Jirlai's speech with his movements just well enough to strike right where it hurts with his Attack of Opportunity.

Of course, at this moment, Animus was forgetting that he CAN'T TALK!

"I certainly hope your not trying to hurt me or my friends."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 29, 2002)

"Dammit, not now, not now!"  Niko mutters as he stuffs his gun back into his belt.  The gnome casts a glare towards the sorceror as well as the githyanki, taking a step around the pedestal, and then removes something from one of his pouches, a small flask filled with a some what slimy green liquid which he drinks hungrily.

(Move equiv action to store the gun, 5 ft. step diagonally left/up to be on the side of the pedestal directly opposite to the githyanki, then a partial action to drink a tonic to restore 1d6+4 hitpoints)


----------



## Zhure (Aug 29, 2002)

*Osius*

"Get out of the way, Syld, I'll try to smash the wall down!"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2002)

"Watch out in front!"  Jansson shouts as he levels his pistol at the wall of ice and fires.

Of course, if Osius manages to smash the wall down first, I'll manifest Chrysalis on myself.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 29, 2002)

"Blast, let me by, let me see!"

[[ if the wall comes down before Nathan can act, and he's able to get within LOS, he'll mainfest _Disable_ (through the *Gem*) on Jirlai. ]]


----------



## dkoz (Aug 29, 2002)

_ Desimus sends Rostrum to watch Tori'shel to make sure she doesn't attempt excape and then he stands back out of the way._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 29, 2002)

"Jhirlai's in there, with some other people!"
Syld steps 5ft back so Osius can get to the wall and then manifests _astral construct II_ next to Jhirlai. It has the additional attacks and armor abilties (total attack bonus +1/+1 thanks to Augmented Construction).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 1, 2002)

*Battle at the Temple, Round IV*

*Initiatives*
Syld - *22*
Osius - *21*
Animus - *20*
Goblin - *19*
Niko - *15*
Jirlai _and Jansson - *9*
Golem - *8*
Githyanki - *3*
Jhessail - *2*

Syld backs off a little, making room for Osius so that the human can smash through the ice wall.


Osius takes the blue's position, and proceeds to smash into the wall with his morningstar.

*Osius deals  10 points of damage to the Wall of Ice.*_*

Chips and plates of ice come crashing off the wall, but it still stands firm.


Animus charges at Jirlai, thinking thoughts that only he can hear.

Animus gets a 10, which is a miss.


The puddle of blood near the goblin continues to get larger...


Niko moves over to put the pedestal between him and the githyanki, then pulls out a tonic and gulps it down.

Niko regains 5 hit points.


Jirlai begins to activate his staff, and Animus reaches out with his blade to stop the sorcerer...

Animus gets an 8, which is a miss.

A freezing wind emits from the staff, and hundreds of tiny shards of ice emit from it, heading for both Niko and Animus - who both attempt to dodge out of the way...

Niko gets an 8, which fails.

Animus gets a 4, which fails.

Both of them take 33 points of cold damage.

However, the githyanki is also caught in the blast.

Caster check - 23.

The githyanki gets a 24 on its Reflex save, which makes it.  The cone of cold deals 17 points of damage to the githyanki.

The cone of cold passes, and the gnome and human are both quite dead - the githyanki appears slightly ruffled, however, but also looks quite angry.

At the same time, Jansson shoots the wall of ice with the gun that Tori'shel had, and the shot blasts through the ice...

Jansson deals 8 points of damage to the Wall of Ice.


The golem is not doing anything, because it was dispelled.


The githyanki looks at Jirlai. "That was not very wise." He says slowly. "For that, I should leave you to their mercy." He points to those beyond the ice wall. "However... that would be a waste of talent.  But when a child uses a toy in the wrong way, the toy must be taken away..."

An invisible force rips the staff from Jirlai's hands, and throws it across the room.

"Now, I will take the gem, and we will be off." The githyanki approaches the gem, and places his hand upon it.

There is a flash of green, and the githyanki is encased in an emerald glow...


The priestess screams. "I will allow none of evil to take the Eye of Imzil!" She rushes over to the githyanki, and grips his wrist with an iron grip.

"You will kneel before the goddess Imzil, and pay for your misdeeds before her." She says in a softer voice, though still full of anger.  The githyanki smiles wickedly at her, then fades away - the gem remaining on the pedestal.

"Not, today." The githyanki's voice speaks, the sound fading away along with him.*


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2002)

"You bastard!"  Jansson screams at Jirlai, seeing the bodies of his companions lying on the floor.  He throws the pistol to the ground, draws his sword and furiously throws himself at the mage with all the force he can muster.

(+9 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg, AC 18 (all with charge mods).)


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2002)

Seeing the staff, that Jhirlai has used to his advantage, fly across the room, Syld bolts after it.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 2, 2002)

*Osius*

If the bullet punched enough of a hole in the wall of ice to allow him through, Osius will try to get to one of his downed companions to administer first aid, otherwise he will widen the opening in the wall.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

> A freezing wind emits from the staff, and hundreds of tiny shards of ice emit from it, heading for both Niko and Animus - who both attempt to dodge out of the way...




"What in..."
Animus pulls his hand up over his face to cover his eyes from the fourthcoming rain of icy force, and is literally shattered by the energy.

His spirit, if only for a few seconds before being pulled into whatever afterlife exists, observes the events invisibly from the astral plane.

"Jirlai's benefactor has been removed. But where has he fled with my gem? Can I persue him into the astral? Is that even where he has fled... It is horrible... I'm so angry in my last moments. Where will I be condemned for my desire to cause pain to these two? I murdered that goblin... what is to come... NO, I Wont Change... Kill them all. Thieves, and defilers..."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 2, 2002)

Nathan, if able, again tries to manifest _Disable_ on Jirlai, via the *Gem of Telepathy*.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 4, 2002)

*Battle at the Temple, Round V*

*Initiatives*
Syld - *22*
Osius - *21*
Goblin - *19*
Nathan - *12*
Jirlai _and_ Jansson - *9*
Jhessail - *2*

Syld's construct, which he had been summoning from last turn, materializes next to Jirlai, and begins pounding upon the sorcerer immediately.

_The astral construct gets a 12, which misses, and a 17, which hits.  It then proceeds to inflict *2 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._


Osius can get through the remains of the wall, although it takes a little time.

He rushes to Niko, the closer of the two bodies, but finds that the gnome is quite dead, and beyond saving.


Meanwhile, the puddle around the goblin continues to get larger...


Nathan prepares to manifest a power via the Gem of Telepathy.

_Manifester check - 10._

There is a small shower of red and purple sparks over Jirlai's head, and there is apparently no effect.


The halfling yells out in anger, and rushes for the sorcerer, throwing down the pistol and drawing his blade.

_Jansson gets a 21, which is a hit.  He inflicts *8 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._

The sorcerer had apparently been preparing to cast a spell, but the large wound that had just been cut into his side silences him.

He looks at the halfling with a look of disbelief, falls back heavily upon the wall, then slowly sinks to the floor.

"You have won, halfling..." He says, gasping. "However... recall our battle in the caves... though you were nearly finished, I allowed you to live..."

-----

Jhessail looks at the near-dead sorcerer. "Do with him asss you will.  If it were up to me, I would kill him.  However... it wasss not I who lossst two companionsss to hisss evil.  The desssisssion, isss yoursss."

She then looks to the bodies of Niko and Animus. "Asss for thessse two... death isss not alwaysss permanent.  If you would like, I can attempt to raissse them from the dead, although they will be changed for the experienssse - and their sssoulsss may choossse to not return to usss..."

She looks at each member of the group individually. "Thisss isss not sssomething that I offer lightly.  It isss not easssy to return the dead to life, and it isss sssomething that I have never offered to outsssidersss... consssider it a sssign of my trussst."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 4, 2002)

*Osius*

Since Niko appears to be dead, Osius will check as quickly as possible on Syld as well, leaving Jhirlai to the graces of Jannson.


----------



## dkoz (Sep 4, 2002)

_ Desimus disappears from the hallway muttering and cursing,_

"Damn betrayals! We would have been with them if Tori'shel had not been false! She will have to answer for this!"

_ He heads outside and drags Tori'shel into the temple. Turning toward everyone else._

"If we judge Jirlai we must also judge Tori'shel."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 4, 2002)

*OoC:* It's not Syld who's hurt, but Animus. Osius might want to check on him instead.  

*IC:* Syld goes and picks up the staff that Jhirlai lost. He then moves to the others.
"Bind his wounds, we want answers from him later. Desimus, you're a spellcaster, you must know how to most effectively prevent him from casting spells."
After giving the orders, Syld addresses Jhessail.
"We would be greatly honored if you were to grant this gift on our companions. However, as you said yourself, the soul might not want to come back. Is there a way to converse with the soul before attempting to bring it back? We wouldn't want to force them back to the crual world."


----------



## dkoz (Sep 4, 2002)

_ Desimus nods at Syld and then binds and gags Jirlai. Desimus then searches Jirlai's clothing and pockets removing all items and spell components._


----------



## Jarval (Sep 4, 2002)

Jansson stands and watches Desimus bind Jirlai.  His grip is still tight on the hilt of his sword, and his teeth are clenched.  He seems on the verge of action...

A moment later he throws down his sword in disgust.  "Jhessail, keep him alive if you can.  He spared my life, so I must do the same for him." He scowls deeply at Jirlai.  "I do not want another death at this time."

The halfling takes several breaths, and tries to calm himself.

"M'lady," He again addresses Jhessail.  "If you can return life to my companions, then I would be deeply in your dept."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 5, 2002)

Although the board can handle over 200 posts, I prefer to keep the threads small, so that they are easier to look through.

Thus, go here for the new thread.


----------

